# Dogbreath Calls or something else??



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Im dying to buy a new set of calls.....Im leaning towards the dogbreath call because i've heard of good results. Does anyone prefer something else or has actually compared the dogbreath to? All I have is the predator quest ruffydawg jr call and have had success with it, but I want something different and more than one call. I want a set of calls all by the same maker that I can be successful with if that makes sense??!?! Thanks!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd get with one of the call makers on this forum and get a quality set of handmade calls.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

I know its hard to pick the best from all the makers here on this forum, i tried searching and didnt have much luck as far as the nicest, best call to get. Any recomendations from the call makers on this site or point me in the right direction to look. Thanks!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Try one from each. Tell them each what you are looking for and they wil do a good job for you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What are you looking for? click on my banner and it will take you to my thread see if theres anything you would like. I also recommend itzdirty (red hat calls), weasel, Rich Cronk and YoungDon.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Well....thats the big question to myself. Im not really sure but i would just like 3 or so calls that look good, sound good and really work. I was just hoping to see someone say ah man u gotta have these....they are awesome and a must have. I know that doesnt help much but im just seeing what yaw are using and works the best.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, I strongly suggest an enclosed reed call tunned high and raspy. You will also want an open reed even if you have never used one, but it will take alot of practice. To tell the truth all calls will work its really about how you blow them and the excitement you put into it. Custom calls will have some better sounds, especially when it comes to enclosed reeds.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

You can't go wrong with any of the call makers on here. I have a few calls from Rick ( itzdirty ). Very nice calls with a lot of craftsmanship and quality for less money than they are worth. IMO. All the guys make nice calls. I doubt ill buy any commercialized calls after seeing the quality and craftsmanship these guys put into their calls. Don has some nice designs and one of the guys is making some nice keychain calls. Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats my problem....i want them all. But......is there pics of Ricks to look at or any other pics of others that im missing? I found youngdons calls and interested in one of those but im still looking for the others. I want them to look good and sound good so when people go hunting with me they have the wow factor kickin in especially when that yote comes rolling in! Its hard to look from my phone, so tomorrow i should be on a computer and hopefully to more searching....sorry for my ignorance in picking the right call....i just want some nice ones and of course i wanted them yesterday.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have some from prairiewolf, they are the best calls I have to date! I am planning to get one from each of the call makers on here, they all are great looking calls, I just got mine from prairiewolf first. You won't find any call that comes close to the ones here! I will try to post a pic of all my calls, here is some for now, by prairiewolf:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bois de rose wood.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cocobolo.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is his keychain calls with a pink enclosed reed, custom made for my daughter.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am Happy Happy Happy and make sure you look all the custom call makers here on Predator Talk!.............. That's what I am talking about!


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Man.....those are nice also!! Id be scared to use them!! Good job!!


----------



## DirtyBird (Nov 26, 2012)

This is probably a dumb question... So do you guys use hand calls while using electronic calls?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have at times, but I really like the individualism of a hand call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I use hand calls mainly but have an e-caller set by decoy on low volume so when i see something I stop calling by hand and let them get concentrated on the decoy and e-caller.


----------



## DirtyBird (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll put an order in here shortly with you prairiewolf.. once I figure out more of a game plan for the next hunt.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I only use hand calls still. I am working on an e-call too. I had one but it was not what I was looking for.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

ItzDirty, have you looked @ Minaska, that maybe just right for you. You can record you hand calls with it and mix sounds, also free sounds...


----------



## DirtyBird (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm using hand calls too... don't wanna drop 400 on a FoxPro... what do you guys think about this homemade call? I bet you could make a clean on for 40 bucks?


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

I used an e caller last night and brought one in to about 200yds or so....then used mouth call to try and bring him on in....no worky...lol...ive have lots of work to do still!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AZ I have been looking at them. The M1 looks about what I am looking for.... it is just $150 more than I want to spend....


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Its been said, but I'll chime in, Get calls from the call makers on this site. The dogbreath calls are made on a cnc machine, the call makers here are artists and take pride in their work. A machine cant do that. Besides, if you want "wow factor" you wont get it holding up a black plastic call with a sticker on it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

DirtyBird, I used a caller like that for a couple of years nothing wrong with them except I kept having connection problems with all the wires. Theres is a post on here about an e-caller for $70 and it sounds pretty good for a starter, especially if you arent sure if your going to stay calling coyotes for years.

Someone tell him the name of this caller, I cant remember sh!t.


----------

